# What's Driving You Crazy On The Job? (Swag Giveaway!)



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

All you have to do is tell me what is driving you absolutely crazy on the job this week. Feel free to share pictures! 

The morning of June 25th we will do a random drawing of the members participating in this thread for a swag package giveaway, including a Contractor Talk hat, tshirt, and travel mug.

This is what will be included in your swag package!


----------



## nunya01 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Crazy*

Boeing Engineers. 
If you know so much about doing my job, why are you calling me?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Subs showing up early. Umm...sorry but I don't leave home until 830, even if you traditionally get there at 730...sit and wait buddy


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Project managers/building owner representives tell me when my guys should be and shouldn't be tearing off.

last I checked I was responsible if something happens. So thanks but no thanks for the "advise".


----------



## Jono41 (Jun 18, 2015)

Poor attitudes at work. Brings the whole crew down.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got nothing. Always seemed to be able to roll with the punches.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

An hour drive to site is killing me! I rarely drive more than 30 min


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> An hour drive to site is killing me! I rarely drive more than 30 min


What part of town are you working in? Or are you out of town?


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys who don't quite finish the tasks they are given.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> Subs showing up early. Umm...sorry but I don't leave home until 830, even if you traditionally get there at 730...sit and wait buddy


Really? And why do you need to be there ? Do they not know how to perform their own trade ? Do you need to hold hands with them before they start the work day? Time Is money! By 9:00 half the morning is shot!! Course I'm not Union either!! So.:whistling


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Home owner in his lawn chair everyday watching me work and wasting my time with all kinds of questions.Second guessing everything I do.Have worked for him before so did put a PITA factor in the bid but still annoying.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

mako1 said:


> Home owner in his lawn chair everyday watching me work and wasting my time with all kinds of questions.Second guessing everything I do.Have worked for him before so did put a PITA factor in the bid but still annoying.


The slippery hammer grip usually takes care of this. Then you turn around and exclaim, "Man, did that almost hit you?"


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

People who don't return calls, or wait all day to return calls. I need to talk to you for 5 minutes. You seriously can't pull your face out of the computer for 5 minutes to talk to me?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The fact that I have been trying to get cabinets delivered to a kitchen and the room isn't ready. I was told to deliver them only to find the floor not sanded and the drywall not to the HO expectation. I have half the cabs in my shop ready to go up and they don't want them there because of room issues. Holding up my delivery check.....


----------



## UkChippy (Nov 5, 2014)

Painters!!! If my tools are in the corner of the room your painting and I'm out for lunch please move them or cover them over, my tools now look like they have a bad case of zits. 
White spots everywhere.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm just happy to have a non-stop flow of work. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Rain. Its rained every day for the last two weeks and calling for it until next friday.

Lots of flooding as well.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Slobs...
There is always a touchhole who will throw a cup on the floor vs walking 5' to a trash barrel.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

JAH said:


> Slobs...
> There is always a touchhole who will throw a cup on the floor vs walking 5' to a trash barrel5.[/QUOTE. Leave it for the next guy!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

If I focused on what's driving me crazy on the job, I'd never get any work done... :whistling

.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

mako1 said:


> Home owner in his lawn chair everyday watching me work and wasting my time with all kinds of questions.Second guessing everything I do.Have worked for him before so did put a PITA factor in the bid but still annoying.


If he is anything like similar customers I've had, he will mysteriously have to be somewhere when it is time to write the check.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

That my crew....despite all my efforts and yelling....has not learned to read my mind yet.

It's just bullspit, and personally, I'm sick of it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I know what's driving KAP crazy....


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

blacktop said:


> JAH said:
> 
> 
> > Slobs...
> ...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I know what's driving KAP crazy....


More indignant... selective application of rules and standards have that effect on most reasonable people... but why are you bringing that up in this thread Mr. Moderator?... :whistling

It's not nice to pollute Ms. Crickets info-promotion threads... :no: :laughing:

.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

What's driving me crazy? That our door rep dropped the ball and now I have to work the weekend.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

KAP said:


> More indignant... selective application of rules and standards have that effect on most reasonable people... but why are you bringing that up in this thread Mr. Moderator?... :whistling
> 
> It's not nice to pollute Ms. Crickets info-promotion threads... :no: :laughing:
> 
> .


Just following the rules. Drives me crazy. So I put it here.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Just following the rules. Drives me crazy. So I put it here.


OK.. now you lost me... you stating *"I know what's driving KAP crazy.... "* is what drives you crazy? You and me both brother...

Let's leave it at that Leo... If you want to discuss it further, we can always discuss it downstairs and not let it affect Crickets thread... :thumbsup:

It's supposed to be about what drives you crazy on the job... in fact, you've got the power, why not just remove our comments altogether... 

.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

This is why you need protection.


----------



## Jerkelman (Sep 6, 2013)

*What's driving me nuts*

The fact I had my van organized and because of rain and tight schedules now it's a mess again :furious::furious::furious:


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Youngin' said:


> What part of town are you working in? Or are you out of town?



I'm working in Sherwood park at the moment. I live in Stony Plain, so it's a crappy drive on the Whitemud


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mako1 said:


> Home owner in his lawn chair everyday watching me work and wasting my time with all kinds of questions.Second guessing everything I do.Have worked for him before so did put a PITA factor in the bid but still annoying.


You charged him for it. You owe him a show. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

When someone else builds my railing posts, and they are not plumb nor do they line up with each other.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> When someone else builds my railing posts, and they are not plumb nor do they line up with each other.


Well you gotta confess, it takes a real expert to line up a couple posts and level em


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Younger "men" with no work ethic and a bad attitude. As soon as you get on them to hustle a little, they get all defensive and almost go slower!
Job schedules that make no sense. Putting the cart before the horse. We start a new condo subdivision with no paved roads-just gravel. GC says"we'll wait til you are inbetween buildings to pave". Finish first building and nothing, finish second building-nothing. Start third and bam, start fine grading and curbs wait a week and then asphalt. 2 1/2 weeks can't drive on access road and have to hump tools 50yrds up and down a hill 😡


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Customers who don't bother to prepare to have work done. 

If you hired me to install crown, the least you could do is move some of your knick-knacks. I'm not asking you to move furniture just get rid of some of the clutter.

If I'm working under your sink, get the area clear. Why am I moving all the detergent soap pads, oven cleaner, etc, etc.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Seems like the last few I've bid have had zoning issues when I investigate. People wanting what the city wont allow. Easements in the way, not enough distance to the property line, etc...


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Everybody wanting everything done now and me not being able to add more hours to this strict 24 hr day.

I've been really fortunate lately that work had been flowing nicely. I'm deathly afraid to turn down work, yet I'm finding it difficult to keep up.

So, to answer the question, trying to squeeze more billable hours into the 24 hour window that I need to also share with sleep and family time.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I'm working in Sherwood park at the moment. I live in Stony Plain, so it's a crappy drive on the Whitemud


I live in Sherwood Park and used to drive out to Spruce Grove for some jobs so I feel your pain. But I'm working in the new Meadow Hawk sub division off of Wye Rd at the moment. Decent 10 minute drive up Clover Bar.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

jb4211 said:


> Everybody wanting everything done now and me not being able to add more hours to this strict 24 hr day.
> 
> I've been really fortunate lately that work had been flowing nicely. I'm deathly afraid to turn down work, yet I'm finding it difficult to keep up.
> 
> So, to answer the question, trying to squeeze more billable hours into the 24 hour window that I need to also share with sleep and family time.


I've had the 32 hour day on order for some time now. Still on backorder. :whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Last week it is sub delays, wrong materials coming in, damaged materials, rain, constant changes....oh wait it is that way every week.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Today when I dropped off the faux stone siding at the job I'm starting this week, the HO tells me that there isn't enough brown in the colour. This is the colour that he chose, and signed off on my contract. Now I have to try and find a different dye lot with more brown, or cancel the job. It's a new for me anyways!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Rain. Its rained every day for the last two weeks and calling for it until next friday.
> 
> Lots of flooding as well.


You are the winner of our swag package! :clap:

Please message me with your shipping information.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cricket said:


> You are the winner of our swag package! :clap:
> 
> Please message me with your shipping



Ok.


----------



## Buildernick (Aug 6, 2013)

One of my guys, who just happens to be my son, using MY Paslode framing gun. No problem except he likes to use it like an AK47 on full auto. 
Maybe I'm too old but give the thing a chance.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

Buildernick said:


> One of my guys, who just happens to be my son, using MY Paslode framing gun. No problem except he likes to use it like an AK47 on full auto.
> Maybe I'm too old but give the thing a chance.


Been contemplating switching the trigger on mine back over to single shot, one of the helpers I've had with me every so often always ends up around when I'm framing stuff up. He kept getting double fires and scaring the chit out of me, won't stop fighting it tooth and nail when it kicks back. I've been not letting him use it as much, can't remember where I put the trigger though.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*whats driving you crazy on the job*

People who don't have enough respect to put their pets and in some cases kids out of the way when you are working at their house. Ive been known to thump more than one dog or cat on the nose with the handle of my hammer. I have also left for this reason. Last one I was building a hidden gun safe for a teacher mind you, reaching up to get a measurement and theres junior with his hands in my pouch. This just after the tile man had left because the kid was messing with the wet saw. I knew about the wet saw because tile man had told me. Should have dragged up then and there. That was back in 08 when things were bad. Anyway I told her I could not continue and her husband called that night and said he was sorry could I come back to finish job. I did and all went well after that. Hell I had old utility blades and all kinds of crap from a previous remodel in the bags. No I dont dump my bags often. I also learned years ago not to leave tools at peoples houses. The ho suddenly becomes a carp when you leave.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cricket said:


> You are the winner of our swag package! :clap:
> 
> Please message me with your shipping information.


I swore I sent you my info, the mug stuck on the boat from china?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Ever heard of a "PM"....private message?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Precious Metal


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I swore I sent you my info, the mug stuck on the boat from china?


Check the trailer down by the river.....:thumbup::whistling:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am a member of PM, practical machinist.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

griz said:


> Check the trailer down by the river.....:thumbup::whistling:laughing:


I had to move out of the river bottoms, the 24" of rain we have had, forced me to higher ground.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

griz said:


> Check the trailer down by the river.....:thumbup::whistling:laughing:


I think it's it a van.
https://youtu.be/3nhgfjrKi0o


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

People who do not do what they said they would. 

It seems to be somewhat endless. The customer didn't move their belonging or make their selection, the delivery is running late and when it gets there something is missing and something is damaged. One helper is running late while the other isn't going to make it because his friends girlfriends dad died. Those are just things that happened last week. No reason to use my imagination. 

It makes a person really appreciate the subs, customers, and employees who pull through.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

mako1 said:


> Home owner in his lawn chair everyday watching me work and wasting my time with all kinds of questions.Second guessing everything I do.Have worked for him before so did put a PITA factor in the bid but still annoying.


I had the same guy two years ago.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I swore I sent you my info, the mug stuck on the boat from china?


He's in texas. Jade helm must've gotten him. Along with your stuff


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I usually ship out things about once a month.

I have several boxes ready to go out on Monday.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cricket said:


> I usually ship out things about once a month.
> 
> I have several boxes ready to go out on Monday.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.


I was just making sure I didn't forget anything.


----------

